# "Enable Push Notifications"



## Tommysug (Feb 9, 2019)

I do not need a window "Push Notifications/Not Now/Never" pop up every time I am on SOTW. Anyone else having this issue and if so, how do you prevent it from popping in? Even if I hit the button of either choice, nothing happens and that bloody window stays...ANNOYING!!!


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

read this










Enable Push Notifications


I keep getting this and won't respond if I try and click on Not Now or Never.




www.saxontheweb.net


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

This error is almost always connected with adblockers. If you have an adblocker, please attempt to disable it and then save your preferred setting. You may also need to clear the cookies and cache for the browser.

Daniel


----------

